# FM holding customs again tonight!!



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

check your email mamas fluffy mail is gonna do it again and have a waiting list this time!!!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I subscribed to their newsletter and I never get emails???


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Lets see how fast FM crashes :LOL


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Make sure you confirm your subscription. You should get an email back after you subscribe, but will not receive messages until you confirm that you want to be on the list.

HTH!


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Christina try unsubbing and then resubbing or you can also try using a different email to subscribe with ,,, My normal internet domain doesnt send me emails from yahoo when I subscribe to places but I always get them at my yahoo address







HTH

Oh she is doing customs from 7 pm to 7:20 pm tonight!!! CT


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Yup - SO going to crash! :LOL

I'll stay away since I scored one this morning. That might help a tiny bit.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I got one too! I hope I have a chance this time.







I've tried twice now.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds like as long as you can actually get onto the site at the set time you get on the list, but there is no telling how long the list will be. Kinda like what Wonderful Woolies is doing.

Can somebody tell me exactly what the time difference is from Central time to Pacific time? It's 4:18 here right now, so is that 6:16 central time?


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chloesmom*

Can somebody tell me exactly what the time difference is from Central time to Pacific time? It's 4:18 here right now, so is that 6:16 central time?

















it's 6:21 CT now


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm in the Central time zone and it's 6:20 here now.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

I was just going to ask the same thing woo hoo!!! only about a half hour i can stalk that lol


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

It's going to be like getting an Elbee...with the 10 year wait! :LOL


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, I think that's a great way to do it for those that don't mind waiting. And I do not mind waiting to get the exact whatever I want in the desired print. It cuts down on all that hype and hysteria (at least until the package is received!) and it seems a much kinder, happier method. I wonder if they will be surprised by just how much demand is out there? That is so cool of them!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I hope I get a spot! I've only had on FCB and it was too small for Connor so I had to sell it.


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

I dont mind waiting either dd is so close to potty training and new baby isnt due until October so the wait isnt a big thing unless they dont get it done until November then I will be bummed


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course, if you hit your limit of 12 this morning, you won't be needing a new slot.

12 is still a good number anyway!


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

OMG if i could afford 12!!!!!!







: But I cant ! lol baby steps ,, maybe these will go quick!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Of course, if you hit your limit of 12 this morning, you won't be needing a new slot.

12 is still a good number anyway!










Yup, I was not planning on going back!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I hope I get a spot! I've only had on FCB and it was too small for Connor so I had to sell it.









I'm in the same boat. Good luck mamas!


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

trhe closer it gets to time the slower it gets to refresh







:


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

I bought several LC a while back, before the craze!!! :nana: And I must say they are one of my favorite dipes....I'm stalking to see if I can get some size 2's, I'm pushing the size one's on my dd, but they are just so cute and soft









minutes to go







:


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

UGH UGH UGH figures now i cant get in at all and i have a cable modem







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

i can't get in either!!







and i was sitting there nicely waiting...


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

me neither


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I can't get in either


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know why we all assumed we'd be able to get in.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Hmmm, so.. I wonder what will happen now.
Did the whole site crash? Or are some people buying away?


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I can't get in and I have to go pick dh up from work.

If anyone wants to get me a few newborn AIOs (3 or so), or put me on the waiting list, I would be forever indebted.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Has anyone been able to get a slot?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I cant get in because I suddenly have a flashlight virus, WHY STUPID (*#^*&%^#)$(*&(*$^*^)(*#&$_(*


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

refresh refresh refresh....

MissSugarKane...well I guess you've been reminded enough







happy stalking


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

thats not fair i want my mommy!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Dang! It's crashed!!!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

no gettin in here, either.

I was adding to cart.....then nothing!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

crashed!







:


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I wanted to get a couple nitelights but I can't even get in, darn.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in, but it is still showing out of stock.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

That's what I need too...just 2 measly little night lites


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

im trying to check out and i cant !!


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

working on it..bear with us.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Im there.. its just the java that doesn't seem to be coming up







I don't wanna keep clicking "add to cart" if its going to mess things up...


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

Did we kill it?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't get in either.







Oh well... not like i actually NEED them.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Amy I am going to cry!!!! I have a flashlight virus AGAIN there is a thunderstorm and it is lightening and I am just going to cry!!


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Got in and it's all wonky!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Waiting patiently.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

looking pretty dead right now


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I personally like this quote from the email:

"If you place an order during that time your name will be placed on the list so there is no need to rush."

Uh yea there is reason to rush because there's only 10 minutes left and none of us can get in! :LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Is anyone getting in??? I am going no where. I am just going to sit down and cry. This is just not my day.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I had my choices selected and then crash. This is so hard!!


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

No crying.







: Still working on it.


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I think we killed it









ETA: Sorry for crying, I'll keep my chin up and trust you.


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*







Is anyone getting in??? I am going no where. I am just going to sit down and cry. This is just not my day.

I don't think anyone's in. Don't cry--remember the Zen moment of your DH knitting!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I think everyone needs to stop trying for a little while to let them fix it


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

: yep we killed it dead as a door knob lol


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenaniah*
I think everyone needs to stop trying for a little while to let them fix it

Yes, {{{slap}}} GET AHOLD OF YOURSELVES LADIES!!! :LOL


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

not crying here, I know it drives you fluffymail ladies more nuts than it does us fluffymail stalkers!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I had all my items in my cart and then crash.Too good to be true


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm not getting anything. Oh well.


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

Everytime I get to 'go shopping' it crashes to a 'warning' page









I feel like I'm a kid calling a radio station for a prize and the line is busy!!









There's always the tp and ransom notices


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My dh is being so patient and helping me with the kiddos, or I would be crying.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

... if we all backed off we'd probably help them. Hmmmm... I tried, gotta go hit refresh, can't help myself







:


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

OMG!! they need to do this when i am further along ,,, good labor starter lol


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I had all my items in my cart and then crash.Too good to be true









Me too!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

My DH even said to go for it and get whatever I wanted!! He never says that! I need to get my order in before he changes his mind :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

even if I was able to get to the page, that stupid virus keeps knocking me off, UGH


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe if you open a seperate tab/window to www.microsoft.com ? I've had to do that to stay online with some type of virus before... Just a thought from a pc moron.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Crash & Burn Again Here


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

This is CRAZY! My DS is trashing the house and I'm letting him, all for n my quest for diapers! Is something wrong me?


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

you know this just isn't right, I got in and clicked buy now and then the cart page said "Page Could Not Be Displayed"

They should just do a lottery instead to make things easier on everyone.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

We are getting a thunderstorm! Just great! I am not getting off, I dont' care.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am wondering if I should take this as my chance to walk away so I won't have to stress about comming up with the money to pay for my order.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

dh just got home and wants to go eat!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
you know this just isn't right, I got in and clicked buy now and then the cart page said "Page Could Not Be Displayed"

They should just do a lottery instead to make things easier on everyone.

Frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

OMG I had y cart fulll it crashed at check out. I keep trying


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

SEEPAE check your PMs


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I just want to get on a list. I don't care how long it takes


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

:LOL Sorry to mock your pain but this thread is hilarious! :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Me too!


You mean it wasn't just me and my computer and I'm sitting here







ing


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

well it's 7:23 CT...
maybe i should comfort myself with some muttaqin's!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
This is CRAZY! My DS is trashing the house and I'm letting him, all for n my quest for diapers! Is something wrong me?

Yea, my husband is home and my daughter just got in the bathtub full of water with all her clothes on. He takes off her clothes and then she pees in the damn floor. Oh, and she's two and shows no interest in the potty. Anyway, while I'm trying to get into the site DH is being stupid asking "what should I clean this up with" then, he heads towards the kitchen to get a towel. He was standing right next to the bathroom! Duh! Bathroom = towels. Ok, I'm officially stressed, and I should remind myself "THEY'RE JUST DIAPERS"


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jack*
I just want to get on a list. I don't care how long it takes









ditto! and I do find this sorta funny....


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

My wrist is hurting from using this silly little TrackPoint to hit refresh over and over.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I told my DH I would actually give up my El Bee number to get a dozen from fluffymail!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

anything? DS was trying to eat/teetge on the ficus tree. I had to step away for that!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I keep coming up with file not found when I try to get to my cart.







I wish we could of just all emailed our order in during those 20 minutes. Now my dinner is cold. They ate without me.


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
:LOL Sorry to mock your pain but this thread is hilarious! :LOL


Glad to know we can amuse some


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Has anyone been able to check out? I sat with my cart full trying and trying to check out. Now all I get is FILE NOT FOUND.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhimsyTyme*
anything? DS was trying to eat/teetge on the ficus tree. I had to step away for that!









mmm, ficus, yum!

I have yet to even be able to view the homepage!


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Im actually curious to know how many of us will sit here and for how long we will actually try







: LMBO ohhhhh this is saaaaadddd lol


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

DH is watching all of the kids right now and says I owe him a big ole "bleep"!!! :LOL


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe they could sell patterns? I'd probably be able to learn to sew faster than getting to my number--if I were to get a number. These and Elbees...


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
DH is watching all of the kids right now and says I owe him a big ole "bleep"!!! :LOL









:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Im sure someone thats kids are in the bed, has beautiful weather out, and unlimited bandwith got a spot, LOL ohh yeah and who doesnt have a virus that closes all the windows when you click on something, LOL


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

take that back, I'm in, but cannot log in or shop..


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Yeah well I guess it's time to give up. Figures


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

File Not Found
The requested URL was not found on this server.

Been getting this message for the last 5 minutes. Did no one get in???


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

ficus has good fiber.









My son is making mac & cheese. He's 2.5 He likes to cook. (no stove involved fYI)


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I told my DH I would actually give up my El Bee number to get a dozen from fluffymail!

No way!







Soooo....what number are you?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missmel*
Im actually curious to know how many of us will sit here and for how long we will actually try







: LMBO ohhhhh this is saaaaadddd lol


I'll make the coffee and you bring the doughnuts! I will sit here all night!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Does anyone have the heart pounding in the ears, focused attention, heavy breathing going on of a hyena on the hunt?


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

the smart mamas are over at the dipe TP snatching up all of the El bees, Baby Luxe, Kiwi Pie, etc and yes, FCBs and LCs







for a steal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I actually had stuff in my cart twice, but both times I couldn't get past that. I thought it was just me and my lame o 'puter.









I even tried to e-mail the nice fluffymail ladies and it wouldn't let me.







:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Was it like this this morning?


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
Im sure someone thats kids are in the bed, has beautiful weather out, and unlimited bandwith got a spot, LOL ohh yeah and who doesnt have a virus that closes all the windows when you click on something, LOL

Sure wish I lived on the east coast. DS would be in bed right now. But it's supper time here







:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just another manic stalking
whoa whoa wish it were stocking!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Are they going to just give up tonight and try and think of something else, a lottery maybe? Looks like it's crashed good


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
No way!







Soooo....what number are you?









#318!! So it will be 6 months at least! :LOL So I have plenty of time to remind him I never said that. :LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I can only get to the home page, so I think I'm going to walk away, and eat my dinner!

Like someone said, they're _only_ diapers!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

the baby is napping on my shoulder, I can wait all night, I'm online anyways, may as well stalk, since my leap off the wagon (trying to leap anyways...)


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I am giving up.I really wanted to be done with this type of madness but found myself caught up in it again.Going back to my hyena retirement home.Good luck all


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

318?????? oh my...


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm going to get a brownie, anyone need anything?


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Email your name and 12 items to [email protected] if i can't post this please delete







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jack*
Sure wish I lived on the east coast. DS would be in bed right now. But it's supper time here







:

dont wish that, it is lightening and I wouldnt be suprised if the power goes out while they are fixin the problem, LOL


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
#318!! So it will be 6 months at least! :LOL So I have plenty of time to remind him I never said that. :LOL

Darnit! There's no use trying to convince you to give up your spot. I'm 328! :LOL


----------



## Bella Luna (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I'm going to get a brownie, anyone need anything?









A cyber cupcake, please.









J


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I'm going to get a brownie, anyone need anything?










dinner! dh is supposed to be cooking right now... (no, not eating dh for dinner, he's making lasagne...)


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

did any one see that to email your order?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

gosh I hope my email is working, UGH I am just having a bad day


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
Email your name and 12 items to [email protected] if i can't post this please delete







:

emailed ya!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

:


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

WOO HOO I got an order in


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I'm going to get a brownie, anyone need anything?









Uh yea, I need for you run to the store for me and get the ingredients to make my jamaican hot wings. I really need to go to the store but here I sit on my bottom.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

e-mailed too!


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah, I'm done!!! Off to get dinner


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

WOW what a rush


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I got my email in!









Where's that da*n wagon?


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

did any one just catch her syaing email your order and name to her?? lol YOU LADIES WAKE UP!!







Oh my rear hurst i got to get up and walk away now lo l

ETA LOL never mind!!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
Email your name and 12 items to [email protected] if i can't post this please delete







:

me too! hope it works!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

got my email in and a reply! 2 nightlights for me!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Yay! I got my order in!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I think I need another pint of ice cream AND some brownies!

I can't even get in, how are you getting numbers?!?!?!??!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I emailed too! Yeah, I'm glad that's over with! Now I need to go pick my prints for my Valor Kids customs


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*
got my email in and a reply! 2 nightlights for me!!

oh, I knew there was something I forgot!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

whew ok now Im going to have a stiff drink, LOL


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I think I need another pint of ice cream AND some brownies!

I can't even get in, how are you getting numbers?!?!?!??!

EMAIL! READ ABOVE POSTS.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I ordered some night lights. not sure what they are but they sound like night time diapers


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I think I need another pint of ice cream AND some brownies!

I can't even get in, how are you getting numbers?!?!?!??!

Amy posted an email above that you have to email your order too


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Emailed in my order







Poor Fluffy Mail mamas! As frazzled as we were imagine how they felt







s for them! Oh and of course







s for us too


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

YAY! Well, this is certainly interesting! for the







: people I bet this REALLY was a fun thread to watch! Glad we could entertain you 2much2luv and others!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I emailed but haven't gotten a response back yet.

Nada


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm still hanging around my email to see what number I am. I'm still skeptical!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I haven't heard back yet but I'm sure she is just swamped. Please, please say my order went through!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Joanne, I second the







for the fluffymail mamas. I bet this was and still IS really hectic for them!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I emailed, we shall see...


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I got my reply already too, yay! I forgot about the nightlights too.







Maybe they will count them under "fitteds"









ETA an extra big







for the fluffy mamas


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
Emailed in my order







Poor Fluffy Mail mamas! As frazzled as we were imagine how they felt







s for them! Oh and of course







s for us too









That is a great point. We know you mamas are doing your best to make us all happy! Thank you


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

No reply here yet







but if they know whats good for em they wont mess with the pregnant mama;s hormones LOL LOL









na serious big hugs to them Im sure this is stressful but on teh brightside good money aye?







lol


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Yay Fluffymail mamas!!! You all rock!!!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I just got my reply! I am stunned!!! AND happy!!!

Nada


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

I e-mailed and got a response! I wonder how many e-mails they'll accept, and what happens to those who aren't refreshing this thread and so don't know to e-mail?

Anyway, I pushed the budget big-time (asked for 2 wool covers, 2 AIOs, and 8 diapers) so I asked to be put down near the end of the list so I have some time to come up with the $$.

Yay for Fluffymail! And wow, what hyena activity! I can't believe there were so many MORE of us than are at normal stockings that the whole dang site went down. That list is going to be looooooong.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm waiting for a reply too







Love the fluffymail mamas !


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Got my reply, too. But I ordered 10 fitteds for someone in case she didn't get her order in and we both got confirmations. So I have 10 fitteds up for grabs if anyone didn't get them ordered that wants 'em.

ETA- thank you FM mamas for being so accomodating!!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

YEAH!

Got my confirmation........of course I had to order 12 things!!!

Might never get this lucky again!!









I made my first order for the new babe







~~~LUCKY BABY!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I sent them an email, I was just wondering how some were getting in.

Those of you who got your confirmations, did you get numbers too?


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I guess it doesn't look good for me. I tried and tried, had my items in my cart and nothing. I restarted my computer and still kept getting an error.


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I just got my reply! I am stunned!!! AND happy!!!

Nada

















Lucky ! My domain stinks ... one time it took two days for my email to reach the recipient !! just my luck LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
I sent them an email, I was just wondering how some where getting in


Me too! I was coming back here and seeing there were some getting in.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

WooHoo!!!! I got a reply!







I don't think I've ever been so happy. I got 6 fitteds and 6 AIO's Yeah!!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I wish they made *size 3*


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
Me too! I was coming back here and seeing there were some getting in.

Yeah, the geeky side of me is curious!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I wonder how many numbers there will end up being, LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes I got in too!!! I just sitting here







like a big baby!! I can't believe I got something..I only got 2 fitteds and an AIO but I did!!!!!!

I'm prolly # 3, 435, 876 :LOL


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

gotta get kids to bed







...numbers will be sent later


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I wish they made *size 3*

have you ever asked them if they would?


----------



## missmel (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I wish they made *size 3*


Your stuck on the whole size three thing arent ya ?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
gotta get kids to bed







...numbers will be sent later


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I got my order in this morning...I only ordered 2 printed diapers







Now I am seriously thinking I should have ordered more














Oh why didn't I order more


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

s to all the FM mama's!!!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
gotta get kids to bed







...numbers will be sent later









Does that mean I should stop obsessively checking my mail for a little while? :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*







s to all the FM mama's!!!










It must have been stressful for them too!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I didn't walk away soon enough.I'm in.I think I may have to sell my car to pay for it but I'm in baby


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I just went for two nightlites (I haven't tried their nightlites before, didn't want to get too many) and two LC fitteds, since we have one and like it. I just told dh, but he said I have enough time to sell some other diapers to fund this,lol (which I will be doing).


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

8:00 email cutoff please or we will surely die ROFL! 4 min basically


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missmel*
Your stuck on the whole size three thing arent ya ?









Yes, my son is 38 pounds and 16 months old. The size 2 will not cover his bum.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
have you ever asked them if they would?

Of course I have but I guess that my son's size is not common enough.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG that was a rush...I cant believe i got in on that........







to the fluffy mail mama's


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I got a reply but NO NUMBER. Did anyone else get an email like that?


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
8:00 email cutoff please or we will surely die ROFL! 4 min basically









lol, now don't go doing that! No matter what, we don't want to do that to you all! This gives you guys so much work, wow. A good 4-6mos?? {{{hugs}}}


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
I got a reply but NO NUMBER. Did anyone else get an email like that?

Just got that also, they're going to send #'s after the little one's bedtime!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Yes, my son is 38 pounds and 16 months old. The size 2 will not cover his bum.









drop I would have never thought, he doesn't look that big.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
8:00 email cutoff please or we will surely die ROFL! 4 min basically









Amy is like.........._NOTE TO SELF: NEVER EVER DO THIS AGAIN.........What could I have been thinking........_


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
I got a reply but NO NUMBER. Did anyone else get an email like that?









I'm somewhere in the millions. :LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Amy is like.........._NOTE TO SELF: NEVER EVER DO THIS AGAIN.........What could I have been thinking........_

No kidding! :LOL I think I am just going to go ahead and get size 2's for DS. I think he will be fitting in them by the time they get through all of the orders.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
Just got that also, they're going to send #'s after the little one's bedtime!

Ok great! Thanks! HI HO HI HO I'TS OFF TO THE STORE I GO!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

woooo hoooo!
12 FCB AIO's on the list for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Score.









DH is going to freak when he sees our credit card statement







: .


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

now that I got in I finished dinner seeing how it is 6 here......... :LOL now we can eat...


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

YAY! I'm in!
I got a reply!




























Now, wait unitl DH finds out I ordered hundreds of dollars worth of stuff.
















A huge







and







to Amy, Tiffani, and Carli!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Amy is like.........._NOTE TO SELF: NEVER EVER DO THIS AGAIN.........What could I have been thinking........_









:


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*







I'm somewhere in the millions. :LOL


I'm right there with ya!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
woooo hoooo!
12 FCB AIO's on the list for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Score.









DH is going to freak when he sees our credit card statement







: .


You let DH see the CC statement?? :LOL!!

That could never end well around here!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I just saw that the AIO are about $25......... :LOL note to self dont tell DH....... yes dear they cost $10 each.....


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Wait!
If the list is REALLY long, are we allowed to change up sizes???

Maybe I should've ordered 6 size ones and 6 size twos??? Buuuuuut, if my order comes up faster than I expect, then I won't want to change a thing.


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm in, I'm in! Now to fund this little expedition.....


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Amy is like.........._NOTE TO SELF: NEVER EVER DO THIS AGAIN.........What could I have been thinking........_


Meanwhile Tiff & Carli are like........._NOTE TO SELF: Never ever let AMY do this again!! What could she have been thinking??_


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Of course I have but I guess that my son's size is not common enough.









have you asked about if you were to get a custom slot would they make a custom size?

Otherwise DS will be joining your DS soon and maybe we will be able to make the size more popular, LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Artist Mama, I didn't tell Amy the sizes I wanted, just what kind of dipes and apparantly that was okay, so I'm betting you can change it.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Amy, Tiff & Carli - you ROCK!!!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Brandi.









I was very specific







as I have been hoping for a stash of mostly FCB AIO's for a long time.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey who knows about Nightlights? Ds is 23lbs at 1 year old...dare I order a size 2? He's not exactly packin' on the pounds, if ykwim. Would he fit in a size 1? I wanted to double check on the website, but it says it's down for maintenance.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

SO I take my son to the neighbors to play while I work and I MISS IT AGAIN???!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh......


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*
Hey who knows about Nightlights? Ds is 23lbs at 1 year old...dare I order a size 2? He's not exactly packin' on the pounds, if ykwim. Would he fit in a size 1? I wanted to double check on the website, but it says it's down for maintenance.

well sharmayn(mythreebees) 14mo is about that size and fits good in a size 1 but she got size 2s at last weeks stocking.

What are his measurements?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Hey who knows about Nightlights? Ds is 23lbs at 1 year old...dare I order a size 2? He's not exactly packin' on the pounds, if ykwim. Would he fit in a size 1? I wanted to double check on the website, but it says it's down for maintenance
Lexi is 17 mos, 18 lbs, 18" waist, 16.5" rise and 9.5 thighs and the size 2 NL fits her great on the tightest snaps. HTH!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

My ds is 11.5mos and at least 22lbs. and he fits fine in a LC size 2, so I ordered Nightlites in size 2...since it's a nighttime dipe and will be stuffed a LOT I figure that will work fine..


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
SO I take my son to the neighbors to play while I work and I MISS IT AGAIN???!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh......

Im sorry, if you are wanting fitteds I know someone who ordered extras.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
SO I take my son to the neighbors to play while I work and I MISS IT AGAIN???!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh......

Awww Christina! You are kidding me? You really need to brush up on your hyena skills. Just kidding. I feel for ya momma, but let me tell you it was vicious, downright vicious.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Glad to know i am not hte only one who ordered night lights with out knowing much about them..:LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
SO I take my son to the neighbors to play while I work and I MISS IT AGAIN???!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhh......

Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!

:LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!

:LOL OMG to funny.......







to christina


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!









yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I fed Connor while I was stalking...course he was eating Vanilla wafers but hey, it was something!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yea good thing i have a 10 yr old DD who kept DS happy and dinner well it just kept cooking. ....... and Dh wasnt home......... WOOHOO


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Guess it's size 2s then! He's got a 21" waist, 16" rise, and 11" thighs (i think).
Thanks for your help mamas









ps. ChristinaB you are a super mama!
I wouldn't be stalking....but it's 9:15 here and ds has been in bed for 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!











Be a good Mom and stalk diapers??? Nooooo way!

J/K of course!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

ChristinaB check your PMs


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*
Glad to know i am not hte only one who ordered night lights with out knowing much about them..:LOL

I did too...all I knew is that they were lined with fleece which is what I need. I got size 2's and Kayleigh is 24 pounds and 34" but it's OK with us if night time diapers are big...we stuff them like mad anyway and they are going under a large fuzbomb that's a little too big too.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I missed it!!! I was being good and finishing up some work after I got dd to bed. Phooey! Oh well - my friend scored a few for me this am so I can feel the FCB love!

I am confused on sizing too - Julia is around the same size as Sharmayn's little girl I think and the same age. -


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

*sigh* I missed it. I saw 7-7:20 and got all excited....failed to see the central timing. If anybody got extra size 2 LC's let me know. I'm doing my best to keep from being too disappointed.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone know how much the Night Lights cost? I ordered 2 without a clue, :LOL


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Anyone know how much the Night Lights cost? I ordered 2 without a clue, :LOL


I believe they are $18.45, the same as the other diapers


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

for those of you wondering about night lights, IMO they are awesome! I have 2 size 1's and I do laundry every other day just so we can use them every night.

I got an email so I'm in too!









I forgot to get nightlights, but maybe I can swap one for one fitted or something.

Thanks amy, tiff, and carli!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

but the AIO's are like $25 right


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

PUL AIO's are $24.45 and Windpro are $26.45


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok now every one tell me how great the AIo are since I ordered 2 of those and 4 night lights.........:LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

And the Nightlight inserts are extra, correct? Or do they include one?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

nightlights are 20.?? or 18.?? without the insert or add extra money for heavy wetter inserts
they do have inserts


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebenjies*
And the Nightlight inserts are extra, correct? Or do they include one?


That I don't know about I can't find any more info about the nightlights since the order page is down


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Will a joey or duckybuns insert work in a nightlight? If not I hope they let me add the inserts to my order


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenaniah*
Will a joey or duckybuns insert work in a nightlight? If not I hope they let me add the inserts to my order

yes you can use your own inserts, here is a picture of a NL

http://img12.photobucket.com/albums/..._1539_0001.jpg


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
yes you can use your own inserts, here is a picture of a NL

http://img12.photobucket.com/albums/..._1539_0001.jpg


Oh good! Thanks for ther pic!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok i bought one of these and some one called it an envelope........... Ok I am confussed...........................:LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Well, if that's kind of mother you want to be.....all attentive & playful & feeding him & meeting his needs and all that crap, then you aren't gonna get any diapers!!!








:


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

ok maybe it is different the one i have has no ruffles it is turned........ Interesting


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*
ok maybe it is different the one i have has no ruffles it is turned........ Interesting

is yours a night light fitted or a pocket diaper they use to make but no longer do?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

The NightLight I won in the Levi raffle came with an insert in it- do they normally not come with anything inside at all, or just a regular insert and the heavy wetter inserts are extra???


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*







drop I would have never thought, he doesn't look that big.

LOL! You might be looking at an old picture from when he was 8 months or so.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

ok here is the one i have.......
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chr...bum?.dir=/1fa8


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansmom02*
ok here is the one i have.......
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/chr...bum?.dir=/1fa8

I think that is their version of a pocket dipe called envelopes


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Really then I ordered 4 night lights but i think i only need 3......... I guess i can swap it for something else..............


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ahhhhhh! I was so disappointed when I missed this mornings openings, and I promised myself I'd get one of the next spots. So what do i do tonight? Go to my knitting class and miss this whole darn thing! Phoooey. All I wanted was a few fitteds. If anyone's feeling any remorse, please look me up


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I missed it!!!!







Dh took me out on a date to dinner and a movie.

I guess it was worth it!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I missed it again.







Our pastor and his wife came over tonight and I wasn't able to be at the computer.

ETA: A very very very nice MDC mama just PM'ed me and offered me 2 AIO's from her custom spot.







The generosity just overwhelms me here!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*

ETA: A very very very nice MDC mama just PM'ed me and offered me 2 AIO's from her custom spot.







The generosity just overwhelms me here!






























































































Aww..isn't that the sweetest.


----------

